# Bitter Creek North



## LJA (May 8, 2009)

Ordered from them for the first time, and I wanna recommend their Kiss Kwenchers flavors oils.  Love them!  Also they sent me not 1, not 2, but *Three* free FO samples with my order.  Gotta love that.

Just passing along a good experience if anyone is thinking of ordering from them.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that LJA . Going to check them out.

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

OO I JUST LOVE FANTASTIC CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!


----------



## Tabitha (May 9, 2009)

Those are the ONLY flavor oils I will use. You can drink them staright out of the bottle!

More must haves:
Mac Apple
OMH
Angel
Juniper Breeze
Cuc Melon (bubbles & lights version)


----------



## LJA (May 9, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Those are the ONLY flavor oils I will use. You can drink them staright out of the bottle!



They really ARE good.  I like taste to my lip balms.  I dunno why....lol. I'm not into the whole theory that if your nose smells a flavor, it tricks your brain into thinking you're tasting it.  Whatever.  LOL!

And Rupert?  I just wanna quantify that I did get three decent sized samples but...they don't smell all that great.  LOL!  I have NO experience with their FOs though, so it just might be that I don't completely love these three.  I got "fig".... a "mood" FO called Breathe Deeply that has a weird bite to it, to my nose... and green apple.  That one wasn't too bad if you like that kind of scent.  Kinda like a Jolly Rancher.  I'll definitely shop with them again.  I bought CP vanilla stabilizer.  (yay)


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

hmm maybe they were trying to clear their stock out? jk jk iuno but that's pretty cool I like flavor to my lip balms to!


----------

